# DISH not friendly to exist customers



## vetdrm81 (Apr 9, 2010)

Checked into the Hopper, as an existing customer I need to pay them $100.00 and sign a 2 yr contract, as a new customer free and a contract. Been with Dish for close to 14 years, and when talking with customer service, they told you got your break when you signed on. Ye,,,,, 14 years ago, Stick iti to you loyal followers. Already started to eliminate some of the Dish services, with my ultimate goal to move to another provider. So my fellow Dish customers your only number one until your hooked.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Same with TWC, Direct, Comcast, AT&T/Road Runner, Sprint, Waste Management.... you name it, once they have you they don't seem to care about retaining you. Just backwards marketing IMO (American way of life, profits first, people second). The better the service, the less need to give customers breaks. If you are NOT a loyal customer, your best deal is to switch every 1-2 years... that is the way to save the most bucks.

That being said, Dish is my favorite provider and even at "list price" they are very competitive, so unless they do something really stupid, I'll stick with them.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

I was with Dish also from 1997 to 2008 and when I needed an upgrade for HD and new Dish they wanted me to pay so I switch to Direct and will keep switching if they dont care about a good paying cust.


----------



## ingeborgdot (May 23, 2007)

I was a member of Dish from 96 to 2008 also. Switched to Directv for the football package but have since cancelled. Got a lot of free stuff when I switched over. When my latest contract is up I am going to switch back to dish. I will play the switching game to get the latest and greatest if that's the way they want to play. :grin:


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

You also forgot to mention every insurance company on the planet. Forget about the cable and sat providers the savings there is puny compared to switching to a new insurance provider at least every three years. 

Just switched all of mine this year to save $1400 in the first year alone! Free Dish for a year! You can play the switching game with cell phone providers and cable/sat providers but for me the hassle is really not worth it. 

Advances in Sat equipment come at a snails pace compared to the rest of the CE industry. Started out with DirectTv in 1990 and stayed with them for 10 years. In those days I had to purchase my own equipment. Switched to Dish in the new home and have been with them now for 12 years. DirecTv has not offered me anything enticing enough to switch back. Dish does a great job of keeping fees low for their existing customers and anytime I have ever had an issue with equipment, install services, billing, programming changes the customer service has been excellent. 

With leasing I really do not mind paying the relatively cheap upgrade fees which in most cases barely covers the installation costs. For this go round it is $185 for the 2 hopper and 3 joey upgrade and from the reports it appears the install may take up to 6 hours or more. As for the 24 month sign up who really cares? You can stick with them and upgrade over and over within that contract time or if something really bothers you that much just pay the $10/mo remaining termination fee and be happy.

JD


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

_if something really bothers you that much just pay the *$10/mo* remaining termination fee and be happy._
It's $20 per month; $480/24 =


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> _if something really bothers you that much just pay the *$10/mo* remaining termination fee and be happy._
> It's $20 per month; $480/24 =


ETF's are actually $17.50 mo. up to $420 for new customers
or $10.00 mo up to $240 for upgrade


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Dish has had free installations for new customers for years. I'm sick of the whining about a modest $100 charge for an extraordinary new generation of equipment, with free Joeys to boot.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

Just a suggestion...

Call DTV or your Cable provider or FIOS and get a quote from them including all the great free stuff you will get if you move to them. Also, make a list of the things that annoy you or frustrate you about Dish that will go away if you move.

Call Dish and tell them you will move unless they do something for you. Tell Dish all about how cheap AND good life will be with their competitors, in detail using price and nuisance factors to make your case.

Be sure you can quote a value for the freebies and offer to send a written copy of the offer (you don't need to have one but you can get one if Dish asks you to actually provide it). 

My guess is they will at least offer you something of value. Maybe not $100, but something. 

If not then you may actually decide to move. After all, if you are unhappy you should at least know why you are staying with Dish. If you investigate other providers you may decide you don't have a good reason to stay after all. In that case, move.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

I feel Dish treats me better as an existing customer than most companies. Since I switched back in 2007, besides my initial offer I have recieved several programming freebies like free Starz for a year, and several free HBO and Showtime offers. I could have got a free Sling box if I didnt pay the $99 fee to have it when it first came out. In comparison I have had Comcast cable internet for over 10 years and have got nothing extra besides price increases.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Jon W said:


> I feel Dish treats me better as an existing customer than most companies. Since I switched back in 2007, besides my initial offer I have recieved several programming freebies like free Starz for a year, and several free HBO and Showtime offers. I could have got a free Sling box if I didnt pay the $99 fee to have it when it first came out. In comparison I have had Comcast cable internet for over 10 years and have got nothing extra besides price increases.


How soon people forget all the free benefits they get with Dish.

I'd jump to a Dual hopper today except for family resistance. Once the DVR they use dies then I'll be able to switch. However that day may be getting close. I have a suspicion that the hard drive may be going since it is getting glitches in the playback that are still there in the same spot if you backup and replay the same scene.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

patmurphey said:


> Dish has had free installations for new customers for years. I'm sick of the whining about a modest $100 charge for an extraordinary new generation of equipment, with free Joeys to boot.


 +1


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

amazing how the OP thinks dish should just give him everything for free huh


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

^No. They should charge him double so that I can get my upgrade for free!!


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

I called this morning to get a couple of old receivers removed and the guy on the phone noticed I've been a customer for 13 years and offered a $10/mon credit for the next 12 months with no commitment. I didn't call to complain or threaten to quit and it was completely unexpected. This will cover the cost of getting the Hopper when I decide to get it.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

TomH said:


> I called this morning to get a couple of old receivers removed and the guy on the phone noticed I've been a customer for 13 years and offered a $10/mon credit for the next 12 months with no commitment. I didn't call to complain or threaten to quit and it was completely unexpected. This will cover the cost of getting the Hopper when I decide to get it.


I also called and was given the same $10.00 a month off. Just ask what they could do to get me a Hopper/Joey.


----------



## Xyzzy.dude (Apr 6, 2012)

They seem to have upped the ante, when I called last night the charge was $100 for the new equipment plus a $95 tech visit fee, which they waive if you buy the $6/mo protection plan. In over 10 years with Dish, I've never been charged a tech visit fee. WTF? Has anyone got any of these fees waived?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

vetdrm81 said:


> Checked into the Hopper, as an existing customer I need to pay them $100.00 and sign a 2 yr contract, as a new customer free and a contract. Been with Dish for close to 14 years, and when talking with customer service, they told you got your break when you signed on. Ye,,,,, 14 years ago, Stick iti to you loyal followers. Already started to eliminate some of the Dish services, with my ultimate goal to move to another provider. So my fellow Dish customers your only number one until your hooked.


Upgrades are investments, if you have a great history with Dish they will be more inclined to foot the entire bill. If a not so great history there could be fees attached 



> However that day may be getting close. I have a suspicion that the hard drive may be going since it is getting glitches in the playback that are still there in the same spot if you backup and replay the same scene.


lol my sister is kind of in the same situation. The kids and husband love the 722k and she wants the hopper system. It magically started breaking recently... i bet shes putting a cover over it when no ones looking or something :lol:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Xyzzy.dude said:


> They seem to have upped the ante, when I called last night the charge was $100 for the new equipment plus a $95 tech visit fee, which they waive if you buy the $6/mo protection plan. In over 10 years with Dish, I've never been charged a tech visit fee. WTF? Has anyone got any of these fees waived?


I paid $100 to upgrade. I do not have the protection plan.

:engel08:


----------

